# hardware restoration



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

i am helping someone fully restore a MKI Rabbit. body work is done, parts are all cleaned and polished/painted, but now we have the hardware. some of these bolts and such have seen better days, and no matter how much degreaser and such you use, it will look bad next to a freshly painted or polished peace. we really don't wanna have to buy all new hardware if we don't have to, but what wondering what some options were? is there a special kind of paint that can be used or something, or some sort of an acid dip or what? am looking for an answer pretty quickly so that we can get the ball rolling and finish this thing within the next few weeks


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: hardware restoration (vw_owner)*

anybody?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: hardware restoration (vw_owner)*

Depending on what the finish is, you might have some luck with Eastwood http://eastwoodgarage.com/
I would also check the dealer too - bolts and fittings aren't too bad (they do add up) but I would compare the price of new vs. the cost and hassle of trying to spruce up the original.


----------



## dwl124 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: hardware restoration (quattrofun5)*

POR15 has some excellent products that we use all the time here at volkstech.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: hardware restoration (dwl124)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dwl124* »_POR15 has some excellent products that we use all the time here at volkstech. 

do you happen to have a web link for their products? i have used there rust stuff many times, but always from secondhand companies and can't seem to find any more of their products


----------



## reevenue (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: hardware restoration (vw_owner)*

www dot por15 dot com


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: hardware restoration (reevenue)*

Sandblasting, or a stone tumbler with some media in there, acid dipping ...
Theres alot of options...


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: hardware restoration (Northren vr6)*

Have 'em stripped and nickel cad plated. 
oooh... shiny. It's the only way to fly if you aren't using polished hardware in my opinion.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Look up electrolysis rust removal. 
Might make them prettier.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: hardware restoration (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_Have 'em stripped and nickel cad plated. 
oooh... shiny. It's the only way to fly if you aren't using polished hardware in my opinion. 

i've always been a fan of Titanium Nitride plating.


----------

